# FOUND - NRS skullcap



## cmack (Oct 15, 2006)

Found an NRS Mystery Material skullcap at the picnic area of the Railroad Bridge takeout for the numbers. I am pretty sure I know who it belongs to but I forget your name. 

-Mack


----------



## cmack (Oct 15, 2006)

A bump... because I need all the river karma I can get.


----------

